# How Can I Remove Backing From Hard Drive Magnets?



## Anonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello members,

Does anyone know of a good way to remove the neodymium magnets from their stainless steel backing of hard drives without demagnetizing the magnet?

I tried a screwdriver and hammer, prying and other methods, but I end up breaking the magnets. I know there's some type of glue on the back because the ones I did manage to get off the backing, it took the coating off the magnets and left it bare. I'm not concerned about that part, I just need to remove them without breaking them up. 


Kevin


----------



## qst42know (Nov 14, 2012)

Have you tried gentle heating?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

qst42know said:


> Have you tried gentle heating?


Guess what?.... While I was waiting for a reply I did exactly that.. and it worked. :shock: 

The reason I didn't tried it at first is because I read somewhere that heat will demagnetize a magnet if too much is applied to it. Well, I can debunk that info. I used my pocket torch and applied heat to the backing and within 30 seconds to one minute, I took my small screwdriver and pushed on it and the magnet slid right off. 8) 

Another thing too, the magnet still has its magnetic properties intact. It's still as strong as it was.

*Note:* Since I have plenty of magnets to do, I advise anyone doing this to treat this like working with anything that emits fumes and (or) gases because there is some type of glue on the backs of these magnets and they do give off a little smell/order. So, by all means, do this in a well ventilated area, under a fume hood or simply do it outside.

Now this is going to be fun. I have around 200 lbs of hard drive magnets and I'm working on an invention and I need to get my prototype finished. I also know that these magnets are worth money... maybe more without the backings.

And guess what, the backing will go to the scrap metal pile. Money for that too.

Kevin


----------



## butcher (Nov 14, 2012)

If you heat the magnet to its curie temperture point it will loose magnetism.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curie_temperature


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

butcher said:


> If you heat the magnet to its curie temperture point it will loose magnetism.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curie_temperature


I can definitely believe that. I will try to remember where I read the information which caused me to never try heat (or torch fire to the steel backing) on the magnet.

I should have said that as long as too much heat isn't applied for too long, then the magnet will be fine.

Thanks for the info *butcher*.


Kevin


----------



## etack (Nov 14, 2012)

butcher said:


> If you heat the magnet to its curie temperture point it will loose magnetism.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curie_temperature



I had a fireplace with a cast iron mantel and I would hang the kids stockings up with those magnet. I built a fire one time and the stockings fell off like ripe apples. none where lost but I learned they do lose their magnetism when heated.

Eric


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm going to experiment with a few magnets and put them under different conditions so I can get a better feel when a magnet will lose it's magnetic ability. I'm going to try the oven, hot plate, torch and boiling water and see what happens.

I suspect my magnets weren't getting hot enough because of the steel backings and I've been monitoring them and pushing on them within 30 - 60 seconds. 

Well, at least I know I can remove them fairly quickly and without any problems at all.

Just in case anyone wants to know, there isn't much glue on the magnets or the backing they're attached too.... well not the ones I did so far. I haven't even put a dent in what I have to do.

On another note: Is there a weight chart or something for the neodymium (hard drive magnets), as long as you have the dimensions? If not, I'll start one and put it up for everyone just in case someone may need it.

Kevin


----------



## butcher (Nov 15, 2012)

kevin, 
I tried welding one of the hardrive magnets, to mount it to a motor to make a magnetic stirring hot plate, well I reached the curie point my magnet lost all magnetism. :x


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 15, 2012)

butcher said:


> kevin,
> I tried welding one of the hardrive magnets, to mount it to a motor to make a magnetic stirring hot plate, well I reached the curie point my magnet lost all magnetism. :x


Because a welder gets very hot too (I used to be a welder) I won't try that. It appears that once a magnet is to be placed on another object, be it metal, plastic (magnetic) or whatever, it seems that glue is the best way to mount it. I believe crazy glue would work fine, especially if the magnet is already magnetically attracted to the source.

There is an inventor here in Nashville, that I saw on the news quite a few years back that had invented magnetic plastic. When they showed it on the news, the block of plastic was transparent red (you could see through it), but it stuck to just about all metals it was placed on. I'm pretty sure he's getting paid for the invention.


Kevin


----------



## Geo (Nov 15, 2012)

the metal sells for the same amount whether its magnetic or not. my brother and i melted around 3,000 pounds of meter bases from the old style bases that was all aluminum and brass. each one had a horseshoe shaped magnet that weighed about a quarter pound each. my brother was loading them with the iron on the first load and i ask if i separated them, could i have them. he said yea, no problem. i gathered well over 400 pounds from what was left. it all went through the furnace and was not magnetic. i sold it to Metal Exchange Inc. for $4.25 a pound and that was over 20 years ago.


----------



## etack (Nov 15, 2012)

testerman said:


> Because a welder gets very hot too (I used to be a welder) I won't try that. It appears that once a magnet is to be placed on another object, be it metal, plastic (magnetic) or whatever, it seems that glue is the best way to mount it. I believe crazy glue would work fine, especially if the magnet is already magnetically attracted to the source.



I was thinking rivets might work a lot already have two holes in them ready for rivets.

Eric


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 15, 2012)

etack said:


> I was thinking rivets might work a lot already have two holes in them ready for rivets.


That will work too, as long as the magnets don't get broken while trying to make the holes.

You also gave me an idea for my magnets using rivets, or at least drilling holes in them first so I can mount them on thin stainless steel sheets. I never thought of the rivets though. Great idea and makes sense too.

Kevin


----------



## bswartzwelder (Nov 16, 2012)

Years ago (probably close to 50 years ago), I wanted to drill a hole through a manet. The super neodymium magnets had not yet been invented. I put it on top of a vise, and using a center punch and hammer hit it as hard as I could. It didn't even dent the magnet, but a very small shard chipped off and ended up being embedded in my ring finger. I believe it is still there to this day. The drill had no effect whatsoever on the magnet. Did not even start to make a hole in it, not even a small dimple. I never tried a carbide drill bit.


----------



## butcher (Nov 16, 2012)

Hitting a magnet hard can also remove magnetism.

Neodymium magnets crystals will shatter when struck with hammer or chisel.

Neodymium magnets are even harder than the older iron magnets, if you can drill them it would be like trying to drill stainless steel (use sharp bit, very slow speed and milk to lubricate and cool bit).


----------



## GotTheBug (Nov 17, 2012)

Tried to post this previously but did not go through.

If you have a bench vise, slip the metal portion into the vise, then use either pliers or channel locks to grab other side of metal backing, bend it away from the magnet just a little. Then insert a screwdriver in to the space created between the backing and the magnet. You should be able to pop the magnet right off the backing.

That's how I do all mine when I'm tearing down hard drives.

Paul.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 21, 2012)

GotTheBug said:


> Tried to post this previously but did not go through.
> 
> If you have a bench vise, slip the metal portion into the vise, then use either pliers or channel locks to grab other side of metal backing, bend it away from the magnet just a little. Then insert a screwdriver in to the space created between the backing and the magnet. You should be able to pop the magnet right off the backing.
> 
> ...


It works, but the problem is that it'll pull off the chrome coating leaving it stuck to the metal backing.

Torching it works, but the butane runs me approximately $5 per 2.75 oz can. I think I'll try the hotplate with a few of them on at a time and see if that'll work.

Kevin


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 21, 2012)

Place them to hot water for few minutes, that works fine for me.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 21, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> Place them to hot water for few minutes, that works fine for me.


I'll give that a try. Do you use hot tap water or heated water?

Kevin


----------



## oldgeek (Nov 21, 2012)

I wonder if some type of spot welder would work to quickly heat up the metal part. I saw a youtube video of a modified microwave oven transformer that looks like it certainly would do the job.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 21, 2012)

I leave water to boil, make coffee and the rest of water goes on magnets. 5 minutes and epoxy softens enough to pry them off with minimum effort.


----------



## luvsdaheat (Feb 23, 2013)

I know I'm resurrecting the dead here, but wanted to share a method for removing Neos from hard drive mounts that worked well for me.

I use a larg-ish pair of Channel-Lock slip-joint (12" long) pliers for this -- simply place a jaw on the edge of 'short way' side of the mount, and the other jaw goes against the far edge of the Neo, and rests on the mount. LARGER pliers are a MUST, so the jaws can mount-up flush to the magnet. Simply apply a light squeeze - a light pressure is all you'll need - and the magnet should 'pop' right off. Never broke one using this method. ymmv
wolff


----------

